# Can you predict a puppies grown up markings?



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Can you tell if a puppy is going to be a saddle back or a full blanket back?

I know color/marking is the last thing you should consider when picking a puppy.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You can't really tell until the adult coat comes in, and even then, they can still change up until the age of 18 months or so. It can be very difficult to tell whether you'll have a saddle from a blanket until that age. However, you can get clues by looking at the parents.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's nothing wrong with wanting a certain color or marking when
picking a pup. picking a color or marking doesn't mean you don't
want a healthy, strong nerved pup. you can find that special pup
in the color you want. for color i look at the parents. markings, well,
whatever happens happens. if you like the parents chances are you're
going to like their pups.



AndrewT1993 said:


> Can you tell if a puppy is going to be a saddle back or a full blanket back?
> 
> I know color/marking is the last thing you should consider when picking a puppy.


----------



## Ibrahim (May 12, 2010)

Yes you can, if you know the color genes both the parents carry, dominant and recessive, Also look at what each parent produced before, look also at parents' siblings, it's a little complicated but to answer the question shortly, yes it's possible.


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks guys. Everytime I ask about coat color or markings everyone gets on my case about it and tells me that it doesn't matter


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

AndrewT1993 said:


> Thanks guys. Everytime I ask about coat color or markings everyone gets on my case about it and tells me that it doesn't matter


Yeah, nobody picks a dog because they think it's ugly. There's nothing wrong with wanting a dog that looks a certain way, unless you're willing to sacrifice health and/or temperament to get it.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

AndrewT1993 said:


> Can you tell if a puppy is going to be a saddle back or a full blanket back?
> 
> I know color/marking is the last thing you should consider when picking a puppy.


 
Dooney was one of 11- I wanted a blanket back and picked one of the "blackest" pups in the litter- her entire back is black (not including her bitch stripe) but her tan/red goes up her back legs.

Dooney now










Dooney at about 5 weeks









Some of her siblings (mainly the boys) have alot more black- some have less black than her. See if they recent pics of past litters, it should give you a general feel of what the future litters will look like.

good luck !


----------



## Bookimdano (Jul 8, 2012)

I think it's mighty hard to tell. My year-old changed his coloring so much.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sure you can, look at the parents and pedigree.


----------

